# my tegus got a kink in her tail!



## Jer723 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok heres a pic of it. its starting to worry me. its usually not this bad. i dont know if it was just the positioning of her tail or if its really that bad. is this my fault did i do something wrong? shes doing well otherwise. please help me! heres a pic . . .







please respond!


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh man. Well I have been seeing a lot of post with tegus kinks in there tails. Venomvipe I think has the same problem. I can't help you much though sorry.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 10, 2009)

When you got her did she have the kink?


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

i dont think so, theye been sprouting up randomly, do you think shell grow out of it?


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 11, 2009)

We had 2 hatchlings last year that had kinks, one was 90 degrees. They both grew out of it. After a month or 2 I couldn't tell which one had the bad kink.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

oh ok, im just glad i wasnt doing anything wrong to hurt my little girl. lol


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 11, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Oh man. Well I have been seeing a lot of post with tegus kinks in there tails. Venomvipe I think has the same problem. I can't help you much though sorry.




Mine has actually gotten better! :app I hope the same for you Jerry.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks man, hopefully it will grow out of it, hows your gu doing anyway, venomvipe? getting big?


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 11, 2009)

Well actually have not measured him but round two for the Roy babies is coming up this weekend sooo.... I hope to see your little girl there.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

trust me you will, that was such a good idea, hopefully everyone keeps up with it. i cant wait to see how everybodys gus are coming along


----------

